
Quality Alternative to the Silk Icon Set (CC 3.0) - JoelSutherland
http://www.pinvoke.com/
======
huhtenberg
Sure, nice icons, but what's more interesting is the business model. I wonder
if/how it is working.

(edit) Very nice _small_ fonts there too - 5px, 7px, all in TTF -
<http://www.pinvoke.com/font>

------
petercooper
"Quality" alternative? There's a loaded title if there ever was one :)

How are these better than Silk in terms of "quality"? They're certainly not
bad, and there's an awesome amount of choice here, but they're more anti-
aliased and less obvious than the Silk icons. Visually appealing, perhaps, but
we're talking icons, not fine art. The ability to pay to not give attribution
is interesting, however.

So, great work, but it seems rude to call these a "quality alternative" to
Silk, which remains an excellent set of icons.

~~~
rrhyne
Ever read Zen and the Art of Motorcycle Maintenance?

You can go bonkers defining quality.

~~~
unalone
I haven't. How exactly does that book approach the issue?

------
DenisM
These icons are 16x16 - not good for iPhone or modern web design where large
icons rule. Any ideas on large cheap icons?

~~~
hbien
I used <http://icondrawer.com> (their sets are less than $100, but not free if
that's what you're looking for)

~~~
DenisM
Awesome, thanks.

I don't mind paying a bit, although I'm more used to cheaper stuff around
$4/set like
[http://www.istockphoto.com/file_search.php?text=icon+set&...](http://www.istockphoto.com/file_search.php?text=icon+set&action=file)
or
[http://www.bigstockphoto.com/search.php?photo_name=icon+set&...](http://www.bigstockphoto.com/search.php?photo_name=icon+set&x=0&y=0)

~~~
ComputerGuru
Well it certainly does seem you get what you pay for - the icon drawer sets
are of a much higher caliber than these... then again, both the Fugue icons
(linked in story) and Silk are free and certainly of excellent quality...

------
sgupta
iStockPhoto is amazing for large, professional icons. You can buy sets of
icons (usually around 12 icons/set) for about $1 per icon. It's better than
the alternative of having to shell out $100+ for a large icon set, when you
really only need a couple out of the batch.

------
apsurd
<http://www.123rf.com/> is the cheapest stock photo site I've found. I have
seen some of the same content on this site as istockphoto for as much as 10
times less. Lots of usable images on 123rf cost only one credit.

------
sutro
Tango's also pretty good: <http://tango.freedesktop.org/Tango_Icon_Library>

~~~
markessien
Free icons have a lifetime. If everyone is using it, it's time to find a new
set. Tango is worn out. My grandma uses Tango on her website.

~~~
sutro
She must be the author of wornoutgrandmaporn.com. I love that site!

------
Tichy
A bit OT, but since we are on the topic of icon sets: does anybody have
suggestions for game icons, for example for a fantasy game (little monsters
and stuff)? I am only aware of the Angband ones, because pmog uses them. They
are cute, but some alternatives would be nice.

Space ships would also be interesting.

~~~
Jem
Have you tried iconbuffet.com? There's free sets with both monsters and space
ships in.

------
martey
The Creative Commons license that the Fugue icon set is under says, "You must
attribute the work in the manner specified by the author or licensor," yet
none is specified.

In addition, purchasing a license for the Fugue set is listed at $50/user. How
does this work in terms of web apps?

------
pwoods
Excellent!

